# How do I open a Poste Italiene account?



## italia (Jan 25, 2011)

What documentation is necessary to open an italian post office savings account?

Somebody mentioned that I may have to be a legal resident, is this true?? 

WHAT ARE THE CHARGES/ INTEREST LIKE W/ THE POST OFFICE?


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

italia said:


> What documentation is necessary to open an italian post office savings account?
> 
> Somebody mentioned that I may have to be a legal resident, is this true??
> 
> WHAT ARE THE CHARGES/ INTEREST LIKE W/ THE POST OFFICE?


Hi, why the need to put money into an italian account? I had to get one when I bought my house, and only use it to draw one of my private pensions, every 3 months I have to pay bank charges, so if no money going in you would be in a mess financially. When I finally move back I will have some money paid into my english bank, and some to my italian, and just use that account for bills. I have not had many problems getting my money out, and cheaper to use my english account unless I can get to a bank/branch I leave the italian account alone and let money build up.


----------

